# Confused about 3D backgrounds and water circulation.



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the 3D backgrounds that many have posted in this forum and I am wanting to start making my own. My only concern is hiding the equipment I already have without the water becoming stagnant. Right now, I have a 200 watt heater and a 30-60 gallon Tetra Filter. How do I hide them and still let the water circulate? Do I have to buy extra pumps, etc? Any ideas of what I can do while still using what I have would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

A full height 3D background will only really work with a canister or sump filter, because it will block the point for a HOB filter to return water to the tank. You could build a partial one that left, say, 6" or so of the top free for the HOB return. You could even enclose the intake provided there was still an opening for water to get to it.

Do you have Africans? You could probably do a pretty cool "pile of rocks"...


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

It will take some planning and you need to know ahead of time what filtration/heating solution you'll be using, and where you'll have every intake/return. You'll need to leave gaps behind the background for your filter intakes, and put holes in the background where water can flow into these gaps. If you stuff a heater back there, make sure you route the water flow so it goes past the heater enroute to the filter intake.

I don't know that you'd need to leave 6" off your background for your HOB return, but you definately need to plan for it, and ensure that there's room for the HOB to sit on the tank, and that the water will be flowing back into the tank rather than into your behind-the-background pockets.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

ANything can be done if your creative enough. I've thought of solutions to the HOB filter problem as well as the traditional "in the tank heater" - but honestly the easiest way is to go with a cannister filter with inline heater or a sump (where you'd put your heaters).

Depending on the design of your backgound you don't even need to have water back there... An important consideration if your placing equipment behind a background is that you are able to access or remove the equipment if needed.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

illy-d said:


> the easiest way is to go with a cannister filter with inline heater


I'd add that Rena now sell smart heaters, which double as a heater and an intake compatible with the XP-x series canisters. This is likely the route I take when I can finally get the "big tank"


----------



## kjhydock (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree anything can be done in your background with enough planning. As for a HOB, you can design it where the intake is mostly inside of your background with just the bottom of it cut out of the background with the return creating a waterfall on top of the background. I've seen some pretty creative and functional designs. Best thing I can tell you is try it and you'll only learn and get better at it.


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

why not design your background to incorporate filtration built in? HOB filters work pretty good but they are always my last choice. I have a 55 with a cement scape and all I did was make two rectangular boxes out of lexan and fill them with sponges and plug a power head in to he top of the box to power them. They slide down into the back corners and are completely hidden by the scape.

That allowed me to build a sealed top for the tank and it is completely silent and works great. An extremely effective filter does not have to be complex. In fact the simpler the better in many cases.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

:thumb: Great idea! I don't think I would want to sacrifice that much space in a 55 though.


BinaryWhisper said:


> why not design your background to incorporate filtration built in? HOB filters work pretty good but they are always my last choice. I have a 55 with a cement scape and all I did was make two rectangular boxes out of lexan and fill them with sponges and plug a power head in to he top of the box to power them. They slide down into the back corners and are completely hidden by the scape.
> 
> That allowed me to build a sealed top for the tank and it is completely silent and works great. An extremely effective filter does not have to be complex. In fact the simpler the better in many cases.


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

I don't know, it doesn't take up that much room and you can make it part of the cave system increasing the functional tank size by increasing the amount of defendable territory

Here is the tank


----------

